# My Roof Rack Got Crushed...



## markynature (Jun 7, 2005)

I went to pick up a few 2x4s and the guys loading the wood on my roof said the weight was fine. Well... it turned out not to be. The bars snapped in half. I'mnot going to go to far in depth about what I said to the gentlemen. So can anyone recommend a good place to get a replacement roof rack. The bars are only broke. 

Is there a place besides a dealer where you would recommend just getting the bar?

Or, should I go wtih a parir of these?








http://www.westinautomotive.com/pages/westin racks sport-overview.html
But I'm not even sure if these would work. It looks like these need to wrap around, I have the stock track on top.


Or... is there some other type you all might recommend? I would greatly appreciate it.


----------



## b67 (Apr 21, 2004)

try some junkyards, How much 2X4s did you put up there?



markynature said:


> I went to pick up a few 2x4s and the guys loading the wood on my roof said the weight was fine. Well... it turned out not to be. The bars snapped in half. I'mnot going to go to far in depth about what I said to the gentlemen. So can anyone recommend a good place to get a replacement roof rack. The bars are only broke.
> 
> Is there a place besides a dealer where you would recommend just getting the bar?
> 
> ...


----------



## Teriyaki (Jan 9, 2005)

Yeah, so the rest of us doofs will know when to call it quits :thumbup:


----------



## markynature (Jun 7, 2005)

b67 said:


> try some junkyards, How much 2X4s did you put up there?


They put up 16


----------



## nsew45 (Aug 7, 2005)

markynature said:


> They put up 16


Lets assume the 2x4s were 8 feet and pine?That would make it about 15lbs per 2x4? That is 240lbs. Your weight limit is 300 lbs evenly distributed. You might be ok until you hit a bump. But just for fun, go weigh a 2x4 that you bought. Get on a bathroom scale, weigh yourself and then weigh yourself holding a 2x4 then multiply by 16.


----------



## generic (Apr 30, 2005)

You got a 2005? If so go with the Thule Crossroad 450 mounts and 58" bars. <200 for everything and much more robust than the factory crossbars.

If you dont; have a 2005 ... well I don't know


----------



## markynature (Jun 7, 2005)

nsew45 said:


> Lets assume the 2x4s were 8 feet and pine?That would make it about 15lbs per 2x4? That is 240lbs. Your weight limit is 300 lbs evenly distributed. You might be ok until you hit a bump. But just for fun, go weigh a 2x4 that you bought. Get on a bathroom scale, weigh yourself and then weigh yourself holding a 2x4 then multiply by 16.


I thought they would know. Next time... wait, there won't be a next time. 


Mine is a 1996 LE.


----------



## b67 (Apr 21, 2004)

I usually put 8' - 10ft pieces of anything inside, hanging out the rear glass

I'm surprised the bar could not handle the weight - must not have been distributed evenly enough


----------



## X-Traction (Dec 21, 2004)

I think the factory rack on our '91 is rated for 80lb. One of the crossbars is flattened out slightly, and I don't even know how it happened. I've carried a LOT of lumber with it, with all the right side seats folded down, headrests removed and the hatch glass open. Some very long pieces will go fully inside, extending into the front passenger footwell.

Another trick is to replace the rear seat bottom hinge pins with bolts and wingnuts, so you can remove the seatbottoms and get a flatter surface.


----------

